# D loop and trigger pull on recurve/ traditional ??



## TheBlackHeart88 (Aug 1, 2012)

Obviously this is the traditional sub forum, but does any one, or has anyone ever used a d loop setup and a release aid? I know traditional is all about the finger tabs and such, but would this prove to be a more consistent variable as its play in compound bows?  I have shot dozens of recurve bow off shelf, as well with a rest, all gloved or bare finger. Since switching to a release aid, Ive found the comfort of technology, just curious if I can transcend into an "older" form of archery with the same effectiveness. 

Thanks and straight shooting!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 1, 2012)

You can do anything you set your mind to.  I never used a release aid but I know at least one person on the Widow Wall does due to some nerve damage in his hand and wrist.

What is "Traditional" is for the individual to decide. Personally, I can't think of any values which are more "traditional" than doing your best to ensure an accurate shot and a clean kill.  Good on you! 

But the equipment considered "traditional" and legal to compete with on a given 3D course is determined by the club, rules, and bylaws if they exist (as I am certain you already know). At an all Trad shoot or club, for example, you likely would not be allowed to use the release aid to compete and at most other clubs which offer a "Traditional" Class amongst the various compound classes you likewise would probably not be allowed to compete using the release aid. I suppose you would be bumped to Bowhunter Novice or perhaps Bowhunter if you wanted to use the release. 

Personally, I love the feel of the string tension on my finger tips at full draw and can't imagine using a release aid. Shoot what you like and how you like though and have fun!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 1, 2012)

While I can shoot fingers and still do on moving animals such as fish and the like, I normally shoot a release. For a couple of big reasons. 
First- it helped me to defeat a bad case of target panic. I was getting inconsistant anchor and this really impacted my shooting. This was not a big deal on short shots to 15 yards but it made a huge difference out to 30. A release also allows me to shoot a much heavier pondage bow at a great comfort level (I am old and tired).

Second- As I began to hunt other species out West, it became obvious that trying to get to 15 yards on prarrie mule deer and caribou was often not an option. Switching to a release and carbon arrows added 10 solid, ethical yards to my range. A release shrunk my groups a tremendous amount and that means less wounded animals. 
The "traditional" thing means something different to everyone. I shoot wood arrows again but to a hard core purist shooting river canes, I am shooting modern equipment. Shoot however you want to shoot that makes you feel good and provides the most ethical accuracy for the sake of the animal. Do I get some strange looks on the range at times....lol yes. Ethical accuracy is much more important to me than being stylish.

Now if you are new to a recurve, get with someone that can help you make the swap to a tab or glove. I would only suggest a release if you need it and 95% of folks do not. Remember, the switch to tradional is about making things more simple.

On a tehcnical note, I do not use a string loop. I tried and it just did not work for me. I shoot off the string that is protected with built up dental floss (melted) and it works fine.


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 1, 2012)

I use a D loop and release on my 55# bear Kodiak recurve and It certainly does increase accuracy. That string leaves your anchor the same way each time. It also allows me to be more comfortable and hold just a few seconds longer if I need to. 90% of the time I release my arrow as soon as i hit anchor but everynow and then you may need to hold it for just a second and a release helps alot.


----------



## doofus (Aug 1, 2012)

and all this time I figured that was a stupid question and wouldn't ask it. sometime ago i pulled the little finger of my right hand off and broke the one next to it. they were able to reattach the finger but it don't work too good. now my hand closes kinda funny and the third finger gets a calous from h... on it from praticin so much and really hurts sometimes when i shoot, hmmmmm........


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the insight! I am yet to shoot a recurve with a release aid, but i do plan on testing to see if it improves my accuracy. id really like to hunt small game with my new recurve, the compounds just seem too much for so close and small of game! 

cheers


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 2, 2012)

Traditional crossbow without a scope might be a better option. Dave


----------



## SOS (Aug 3, 2012)

One question I always had about shooting a release with trad gear, is impact on the riser without the arrow paradox from finger release "pushing" the back of the arrow around the riser.  How do you manage that?  Due to elbow problems, I'm having to learn to shoot left handed...wondering if a release aid may help the transition and improve consistency.  Steve


----------

